# Removing Freehub Body on a Mavic Ksyrium SL



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Can someone help on how to remove a freehub body on a Kysrium SL ? is there a website or link with how to step by step guide - and what kind a tools do I need, Park Tool part # would be useful so I know what to buy. I would like to do this on my own. Thank You !

what do you guys used to hold and counter this part of the hub, Im trying to remove the axle.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The end of the axle you've shown is just a cap, held on with an internal O-ring. Pull it off by hand and behind the axle end is a 10mm hex socket. The other end requires a 5mm hex wrench. The axle is made in two pieces; unscrew the two halves and the cassette body will come right off. Below is the link to the Mavic tech website.

Website: http://www.tech-mavic.com/

Login: mavic-com
Password: dealer


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nice I just did it .. but I don't have the 10mm hex socket. thank you


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

done it thanks ..


----------

